# a-plan



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

just thought id say i spent a week phoning every insurance company i could find and a-plan were by far the best i found for an under 24 driver of a GTR.

very helpful and certainly knew what they were talking about, i even got a guy hunting for the best quote for me all day long.

very happy as most companies didnt want to know.

like for like mods policy too.

23 4 NCB 1 conviction stage one, £1470 fully comp.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Told you to call them


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

*insurance*

just renewed with a plan £420 fully comp, protected bonus. :clap:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

How old are you goghat?

Butuz


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

46 mate


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I'd hate to rub it in but,..... my A plan renewal has come in at £370 for my 32 GT-R with all mods declared and @ 34 yrs old.:smokin: :smokin: 

In comparison, my work car, a 1.4 M reg Corsa which cost me £400 to buy costs £190 to insure.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

They quoted me last year ~£650 for my gts25t & with my GT-R they just asked for an extra £75 for the remaining 6months
Me is happy


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just had quote from them £550 fully comp protected NCB on my R33GTR 
Called my local branch and Thatcham branch ran me back within 1/2hr 
I got spanked with mine last year with Adrian Sux, So i will be changing to A-Plan this year for sure:smokin:


----------

